# SMIT DEE & SMIT DON



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Seen the two ships SMIT DEE & SMIT DON in Buckie harbour over the weekend, asked some of the local lads what they where? but noone could throw any light on the question, they have been there for a few weeks apparently,,they are sisters and seem to be near new built, with a strange arrangment at the stern anybody out there know about them?


Slainte Billy


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like they are aircrew training vessels, Smit Don is anyway.
See this link for photo
http://forums.simflight.com/viewtopic.php?p=135508&sid=3dce8288c6f9fdfe276aff608cc78e52


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Smit Don was based in Great Yarmouth a while back. She took over air sea rescue for MOD aircrews training over the bombing areas off the Lincolnshire coast. Smit Dee must be sister & working off the Cromarty Firth ranges?


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answers lads that's solved the problem , for the life of me I could not work out what they were , the arrangment aft would be for picking material/ men out of the water? seemed to be able to lift the after section up ,then there was a strange V shaped mounting underneath and on the centre line aft


----------

